# What's your type and what's your favourite subject/what are you good at/ what's your



## Imaginaryworld (Sep 12, 2018)

What's your personality type? And what is your best subject? What are you doing now?


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

ENTP.

My favorite subject might be self-development in general, specifically conscious/subconscious mecanisms, how do we operate, make decisions, react or respond to situations, this kind of line of thought... I'm good at understanding, interpreting and explaining this kind of thinking/knowledge

I would say my top skills are:
- explaining things
- reading people
- problem solving 

by ''what are you doing now?'' I assume you mean profession, if that is the case, I am currently working at a technology company, sales division


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

INTJ

I do not have a favorite subject, and I find value in a wide variety of things. 

I am great at many things, but I feel that I am untested at many things I could excel in. It would be a shorter list to tell you what I am bad at, and that is people. 

I currently work in a car dealership.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm an INTP and my favorite school subject was math. I think math is what I'm best at, but I like foreign languages more because they give me access to more information (written in those languages), I just tend to abandon it because learning new vocabularly is boring and repetitive now that I've done it with several different langauges. 

Right now I'm a self-employed editor. I guess I'm ok since I keep getting clients, but I don't much like it because there are too many boring details to focus on; the job would be ok if I had to focus only on simple things like grammar, spelling, and punctuation. Client management is also a pain in the ass.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP.

My favorite subject in middle/high school was math. The easier stuff like algebra, pre-calculus, and statistics. Haven't taken calculus.

I also like writing a lot, more so recently than I did when I was younger. I like both creative and technical writing.

I'm currently a college student, in my third year.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Was always gym, but math, science and English were good too.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Isfj
Favourite subjects in school were - English, History, Geography and Literature
Career - Counsellor


----------



## hemingway (Jun 18, 2016)

INFP

My favorite subjects are English, Science, and History. I'm a beast in English, but Science humbles me because damn, it can be difficult. History is just interesting because you can learn about how much we are similar to the people of the past. It helps that we can avoid making the same mistakes they did. 

My career that I'm attempting to pursue when I head to college: Medical Scientist (getting a Biomedical Science degree, hopefully.)


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Jenko said:


> ENTP.
> 
> My favorite subject might be self-development in general, specifically conscious/subconscious mecanisms, how do we operate, make decisions, react or respond to situations, this kind of line of thought... I'm good at understanding, interpreting and explaining this kind of thinking/knowledge
> 
> ...


That's almost exactly me too, including work in tech comp although not sales area but more technical  ENFP


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

INTJ

Favorite subjects are: Mathematics, Physics, and Philosophy. 

I d̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶w̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶I̶ am p̶a̶r̶t̶i̶c̶u̶l̶a̶r̶l̶y̶ better than other people a̶t̶ ̶t̶b̶h̶.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISTP

Gymnastics/Sports
Chemistry
English


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Overall I didn't like school very much. Also, my favorite subjects and the subjects I was good at were not always the same. For instance I loved art classes, even though I have no real talent for art. 

I got consistently good grades in languages, but I didn't really enjoy studying them, nor did I make much of an effort (except for my own language: I liked both literature and grammar). I'm very self-conscious about speaking in languages that I'm not fluent in, which is of course a vicious circle. On paper I speak several languages well, but only on paper.

My Master's is in business.

INTP


----------



## Toketee (Jun 1, 2017)

-ISFP
-My favorite was Orchestra, art, and choir.
I did a watercolor class in college and that was my favorite college class I ever took. School was so boring....and I didn't do good.
-I didn't graduate from college, but I'm happily working 2 full time jobs that I do different times of the year and a few hobbies.


----------



## specsofwings (May 6, 2013)

Favourite subjects: theoretical physics and philosophy. Best at, probably English (not as a first language).

I am on disability so I have no job, but my dream career would be an actor or a novelist or anything to do with storytelling.

INFP.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

INTJ

What I Like:
~Troubleshooting Technical Problems (Too bad I didn't care to realize this until a bit later in life)
~Foreign Languages
~Casual Programming

Subjects
~Anything IT/tech related (too bad my high school didn't offer such things. I'm self-learned here.)
~Foreign Language (Spanish, Arabic)
~Physics
~Math (Algebra, Trig, Basic Calc)

Now
~Studying for several IT and cybersecurity certifications


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

ISFJ

Favorite Subjects
-Math
-Accounting 
-Psychology
-History
-Business

Least favorite 
-English
-Physics
-Foreign Languages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

xNFP or xSFP

-writing
-music
-psychology

basically I wanna know why you're crazy and artsy shit lol.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJ

Favorite subjects: 

1. Writing
2. Graphic design
3. Typography
4. Emergency preparedness

Solid at the first, getting better at the second and third, never seem to have enough time to improve on the fourth.

I also like military history but haven't done anything with it in awhile.


----------



## MoonlightMagic (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm an INFP and my biggest favorite is English but I also loved Music, Computer Science and little bit Literature as well.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

INFJ

Favourite subject: 
Programming (especially the theoretical side)

Best at: 
Math
Managing people

Doing right now: 
Teaching Game Development/Programming/Math


----------

